
Ask HN: How do your remote companies handle problem of sharing knowledge? - methyl
Hello everyone!<p>We&#x27;ve been discussing today on our retro meeting the problem of sharing knowledge across the company. The problem is that we have a lot of tools which we can do that, eg. Google Docs, Github Wiki, a blog, Dropbox etc. and it&#x27;s hard to tell when to use which one as each of them has some pros and cons.<p>I wonder if this problem is already solved by some kind of tool which I was unable to find, which provides some kind of &quot;Knowledge Hub&quot; where you can find everything that is being shared across the company?<p>How does your company solve this problem?
======
farkas
As the CEO of Atlassian, I'm obviously biased, but you should really check out
Confluence. With 10s of thousands of companies using it for this exact purpose
we have deep experience solving this type of problem.

Confluence provides templates for things like retros. It allows embedding of
files, videos. Concurrent editing currently being rolled out.

Big thing with collaboration is ensuring things are public by default, which
is not the case with Google docs and others.

You need it to be WYSIWYG for non-technical people to use, which rules out
GitHub Wiki and others of that ilk.

Happy to answer any other questions about usage if you try it out.

Scott

~~~
brianjking
Confluence is great, it just gets incredibly expensive rather quickly. Self-
hosting the $10 version is probably the best route, however, it's fairly
resource intensive and seems rather cumbersome (damn you, java) if you have
issues.

------
chatmasta
What about a simple phpBB or vBulletin forum?

It's a familiar interface, supports conversations, pinned topics, attachments,
rich text, etc.

I've thought about this approach before and I think it may be a decent one.

------
parul
We are a 3 year old startup and have had product/marketing/ops in San
Francisco and engineering in Bangalore all this while. We use Google Docs
power users and spontaneous communication happens through Slack and calls.
Between these, most of our knowledge sharing needs are covered. Though as the
team grows, Slack is becoming too noisy making it easy to miss messages, so we
are rethinking that a bit.

~~~
SanDimasFootbal
Slack and HC are great but the noise aspect of Slack is both the magic behind
their growth but also the weakness behind the experience.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
I am currently researching this as well. We use Confluence at my day job, and
that is ugly but fairly effective, but also relatively expensive (also I just
don't like any of Atlassian's software design).

If there aren't any other modern tools out there this is RIPE for a new SaaS.

~~~
bjoernm
We are working on Nuclino
([https://www.nuclino.com](https://www.nuclino.com)), a lightweight real-time
wiki offered as a SaaS. It would be great to get your feedback if you are
researching this area!

------
afarrell
I've long thought that an internal deployment of Quora would be great for
this. Too bad they don't sell that.

~~~
SanDimasFootbal
Confluence Questions is basically Quora without the red design elements and
network effected social growth model that will need to be driven by ads.

[https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/questions](https://www.atlassian.com/software/confluence/questions)

